# Harassment in Maadi



## BuckeyeGirl

I'm wondering how best to handle harassment from men in Maadi. I was recently followed for many blocks by an Egyptian man. The whole time I am saying 'la shakran' and 'no' and 'go away' and 'married', while showing him my engagement ring. I was trying to get away from him as fast as possible. He just increased his speed to match mine and got as close to me as possible, touching my hand, not letting me back away.
Nothing like this has ever happened to me in the USA, not even in very bad parts of inner cities.
My instinct was to push him or hit him, but I was afraid that as a woman and a foreigner I might find other Egyptians or the police ganging up on me. Luckily, I got to Costa's, called my fiance, and stood inside the door staring at the guy. He waited by the exit for me for a few minutes, but I think he figured out I was calling someone about him and he took off.
My fiance had me get some mace in the US.
Can or should I use it when being harassed?
Are there dangerous or safe areas in Maadi?
I've never tried walking alone at night. Is it even advisable or am I being too paranoid?
I've been so independent in the US, not afraid to go anywhere, at anytime of day, even driving cross country alone. The thought of not being able to jump up and go somewhere on a whim is a bit sad.

Finally, what's the best way to meet expat women for socializing?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sonrisa

Your best weapon against these creepy pigs is your voice. Be loud and embarrass them, try drawing attention from other passers by. Embarrasment will deter them from keep harrasing you. 

On a positive note they are mostly harmless. They'll just keep walking after you repeating welcome in egypt and all that crap, more like an annoying dirty fly buzzing around you but no real danger. 

But just in case, avoid empty streets


----------



## DeadGuy

Local civilians and/or police would NEVER gang on you to hurt/arrest you if you did defend yourself against idiots of that kind, they would probably gather yes, but just to watch!! But just make sure you end up just hurting him, not getting him killed, unless you get him killed, you'd have nothing to worry about!

As Dizzie Izzie said, your voice is a weapon, and by that I don't mean the "I'm married, go away" in a loud tone! But loud insults! A slap following that would give an even better outcome!

I don't mean to scare anyone, but not all of those idiots are harmless, well, depending on how you define "harmful" I guess........

Good luck!


----------



## jojo

I dont know much about Egypt, but theres this that may help if its near you?? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...-living-egypt/27951-ex-pat-meeting-place.html

The forum also has a bit of a battle with Egyptian men who come on here occasionally trying to "make friends" or "help" European ladies and wanting to meet them!! We keep watch and ban them when they appear! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jhgreen

Living in Sharm, I don't have a lot of people following me around but I do get the phone harassment. Strange men calling my number, how they get it I don't know, and not leaving me alone. Nothing works - not answering, yelling, getting a male friend to speak to them rudely. They just won't stop. I've tried reporting this to Etisalat but they don't seem to be able to do anything. Last night I had some a##hole call me 7 times at 1 o'clock in the morning. Neither I or my neighbors were best pleased. I can't keep changing my number as I need it for work. I don't understand the thought process behind calling a number belonging to a person who doesn't want to and can't speak to you (they are all Arabic speakers with no English) and from what my Egyptian friends say they don't even speak their own language well.


----------



## aykalam

BuckeyeGirl said:


> I'm wondering how best to handle harassment from men in Maadi. I was recently followed for many blocks by an Egyptian man. The whole time I am saying 'la shakran' and 'no' and 'go away' and 'married', while showing him my engagement ring. I was trying to get away from him as fast as possible. He just increased his speed to match mine and got as close to me as possible, touching my hand, not letting me back away.
> Nothing like this has ever happened to me in the USA, not even in very bad parts of inner cities.
> My instinct was to push him or hit him, but I was afraid that as a woman and a foreigner I might find other Egyptians or the police ganging up on me. Luckily, I got to Costa's, called my fiance, and stood inside the door staring at the guy. He waited by the exit for me for a few minutes, but I think he figured out I was calling someone about him and he took off.
> My fiance had me get some mace in the US.
> Can or should I use it when being harassed?
> Are there dangerous or safe areas in Maadi?
> I've never tried walking alone at night. Is it even advisable or am I being too paranoid?
> I've been so independent in the US, not afraid to go anywhere, at anytime of day, even driving cross country alone. The thought of not being able to jump up and go somewhere on a whim is a bit sad.
> 
> Finally, what's the best way to meet expat women for socializing?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hi and welcome!

No, you are not being paranoid. Harassment is very common, even in the "nicer" areas of Cairo. It's a problem I don't have the answer to...

On a more positive note, if you live in Maadi you can visit the Community Services Association, a lovely place to meet expats (I went on a week day morning so it was mainly women, but I'm told plenty of guys use it too). They have nice coffee shop, library, gym, etc and do trips and other fun stuff. 

Here is their website Community Services Association (CSA) > Home


----------



## BuckeyeGirl

Thanks for all the tips everyone. It's great advice. I guess I'll have to stay on the main streets, learn to get loud, and plan ahead with friends for night trips.
I visited the CSA on my last visit. I'm sure to be stopping by there for coffee while the hubby's at work. Thanks again.


----------



## Horus

You can easily turn a can of hairspray into a flame thrower


----------



## Whiskey96

jhgreen said:


> Living in Sharm, I don't have a lot of people following me around but I do get the phone harassment. Strange men calling my number, how they get it I don't know, and not leaving me alone. Nothing works - not answering, yelling, getting a male friend to speak to them rudely. They just won't stop. I've tried reporting this to Etisalat but they don't seem to be able to do anything.


Believe it or not, but if you report it to the police, they WILL do something...
Go into your local station, and make a written report.....


----------



## Shaanz

I agree with Dizzie Izzie. And do try to avoid empty streets.

P.S...I am in Maadi as well, and am alone the entire day while hubby works. We could meet if you like.


----------



## theresoon

If you cannot be loud, get a whistle. When I was in college they had told us to always have one handy when walking in the evening.

I don't think you should assume that they are all harmless.


----------



## Maggot

BuckeyeGirl said:


> I'm wondering how best to handle harassment from men in Maadi. I was recently followed for many blocks by an Egyptian man. The whole time I am saying 'la shakran' and 'no' and 'go away' and 'married', while showing him my engagement ring. I was trying to get away from him as fast as possible. He just increased his speed to match mine and got as close to me as possible, touching my hand, not letting me back away.
> Nothing like this has ever happened to me in the USA, not even in very bad parts of inner cities.
> My instinct was to push him or hit him, but I was afraid that as a woman and a foreigner I might find other Egyptians or the police ganging up on me. Luckily, I got to Costa's, called my fiance, and stood inside the door staring at the guy. He waited by the exit for me for a few minutes, but I think he figured out I was calling someone about him and he took off.
> My fiance had me get some mace in the US.
> Can or should I use it when being harassed?
> Are there dangerous or safe areas in Maadi?
> I've never tried walking alone at night. Is it even advisable or am I being too paranoid?
> I've been so independent in the US, not afraid to go anywhere, at anytime of day, even driving cross country alone. The thought of not being able to jump up and go somewhere on a whim is a bit sad.
> 
> Finally, what's the best way to meet expat women for socializing?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Welcome to the forum!

In such a situation you should yell, keep yelling as loud as you could and if you can speak a little Arabic then yell "Haramy" if there's some people or police around you they'll most likely gather and kick his butt and if you can defend yourself and hurt him don't hesitate to do it!
"I've never tried walking alone at night. Is it even advisable or am I being too paranoid?" No you're not paranoid, try your best not to walk alone at night as it isn't safe at all... Who knows what would happen...
And as DeadGuy said not all of those idiots are harmless, maybe that guy wasn't only trying to harass you he prolly was trying to rob you as well and in this case he i think he isn't harmless at all since most of these guys have weapons (a knife or something) on them and most likely he isn't alone.
Anyway be careful, don't hesitate to defend yourself and don't walk alone at night.
#I'm sorry if I freaked you out but you gotta know what you might encounter here in Egypt.

All the best,
Mari's Maggot.


----------



## CherryBomb

Hi There , I'm in maadi and I'm sorry to tell you most of maadi so quite in the night , so please avoid shortcuts st when u are alone and to be safe walk in main st , stay safe


----------



## jhgreen

Thanks Whiskey. Will do that.




Whiskey96 said:


> Believe it or not, but if you report it to the police, they WILL do something...
> Go into your local station, and make a written report.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

My maid reported being touched up in the street and the sexual innuendoes she got from the police left her more distraught than the man that grabbed her buttocks.

Harassment is an every day occurrence here.
What can the police do if you do not know the name of the person who is harassing you... do you know how many Mohamed Ali's live in Egypt?


----------



## txlstewart

BuckeyeGirl said:


> I'm wondering how best to handle harassment from men in Maadi. I was recently followed for many blocks by an Egyptian man. The whole time I am saying 'la shakran' and 'no' and 'go away' and 'married', while showing him my engagement ring. I was trying to get away from him as fast as possible. He just increased his speed to match mine and got as close to me as possible, touching my hand, not letting me back away.
> Nothing like this has ever happened to me in the USA, not even in very bad parts of inner cities.
> My instinct was to push him or hit him, but I was afraid that as a woman and a foreigner I might find other Egyptians or the police ganging up on me. Luckily, I got to Costa's, called my fiance, and stood inside the door staring at the guy. He waited by the exit for me for a few minutes, but I think he figured out I was calling someone about him and he took off.
> My fiance had me get some mace in the US.
> Can or should I use it when being harassed?
> Are there dangerous or safe areas in Maadi?
> I've never tried walking alone at night. Is it even advisable or am I being too paranoid?
> I've been so independent in the US, not afraid to go anywhere, at anytime of day, even driving cross country alone. The thought of not being able to jump up and go somewhere on a whim is a bit sad.
> 
> Finally, what's the best way to meet expat women for socializing?
> 
> Thanks so much!


There is also the Ace Club on Midan Victoria. It has a lovely shaded courtyard with a nice play area for children. The prices are very reasonable (as it is a non-profit organization), and you have to have a foreign passport to enter and to hold membership. 

I have gone there alone without feeling weird or uncomfortable or unsafe. Also, I usually take cabs after it gets dark (unless I'm just walking to the Metro Market--only a few blocks).


----------



## bella72

*maraqia resort*



jhgreen said:


> Living in Sharm, I don't have a lot of people following me around but I do get the phone harassment. Strange men calling my number, how they get it I don't know, and not leaving me alone. Nothing works - not answering, yelling, getting a male friend to speak to them rudely. They just won't stop. I've tried reporting this to Etisalat but they don't seem to be able to do anything. Last night I had some a##hole call me 7 times at 1 o'clock in the morning. Neither I or my neighbors were best pleased. I can't keep changing my number as I need it for work. I don't understand the thought process behind calling a number belonging to a person who doesn't want to and can't speak to you (they are all Arabic speakers with no English) and from what my Egyptian friends say they don't even speak their own language well.


hi jo
i wonder if you can help me ?
i am planning a visit to egypt to view the maraqia resort, would you recommend this resort - i was rather alarmed by your comment about the security guards !!
are there any other issues i should be aware of if purchasing an apartment ??
i would appreciate your comments 
thanks 
bella


----------



## MaidenScotland

bella72 said:


> hi jo
> i wonder if you can help me ?
> i am planning a visit to egypt to view the maraqia resort, would you recommend this resort - i was rather alarmed by your comment about the security guards !!
> are there any other issues i should be aware of if purchasing an apartment ??
> i would appreciate your comments
> thanks
> bella




I am really at a loss why people are still considering buying in Egypt whilst things are so unstable so unstable that we tell people to re consider coming to Egypt for work.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Bella.... If you are buying from Tarek (RSRES) you will be fine. Please do your homework on owning in Sharm el Sheikh though first.

Jo... regarding nuisance phone-calls.
Just open the call without talking, then leave it on mute till he gets fed up of paying for the calls. 

Alan.


----------



## jhgreen

Hi Bella,

I'm with Maiden and would suggest that you NOT buy. I also bought through Sharm el Sheikh Real Estate and I would NOT recommend them. If you are determined to buy some where in Sharm then rent a car and a driver and just go see as many resorts as you can on your own. Then you will get a feel for the place. I would not recommend Maraqia at all but if I had to buy again there are a few places that have better build quality and better staff working on site and these I found by going around by myself which is what I would suggest that you do. Then find a good lawyer to do the paperwork and due diligence. The British Embassy site has a list for lawyers in Sharm. 

Good luck.





bella72 said:


> hi jo
> i wonder if you can help me ?
> i am planning a visit to egypt to view the maraqia resort, would you recommend this resort - i was rather alarmed by your comment about the security guards !!
> are there any other issues i should be aware of if purchasing an apartment ??
> i would appreciate your comments
> thanks
> bella


----------



## Maro321

I agree with Sonrisa. Best thing to do is scream to get everyones attention so they know something is wrong. I know it might be embarrassing but its better to be safe then sorry. Someone is bound to come and rescue you and dont worry no one will hurt you they will be on your side because most Egyptians are muslim and according to the islamic law these kind of things are forbidden so ppl will definetly look at him with disguist


----------



## MaidenScotland

Maro321 said:


> I agree with Sonrisa. Best thing to do is scream to get everyones attention so they know something is wrong. I know it might be embarrassing but its better to be safe then sorry. Someone is bound to come and rescue you and dont worry no one will hurt you they will be on your side because most Egyptians are muslim and according to the islamic law these kind of things are forbidden so ppl will definetly look at him with disguist




Wonder where they were all looking when 98% of the female population were/are getting harrassed.


98% might not be accurate but it is not far off it... not using my computer where I have stats stored


----------



## MaidenScotland

Please do not tell people they will not be hurt
1 you are a man and have no idea what it is like to be a lone women in Egypt
2 People are attacked and harmed regulary


----------



## aykalam

Maro321 said:


> I agree with Sonrisa. Best thing to do is scream to get everyones attention so they know something is wrong. I know it might be embarrassing but its better to be safe then sorry. Someone is bound to come and rescue you and dont worry no one will hurt you they will be on your side because most Egyptians are muslim and according to the islamic law these kind of things are forbidden so ppl will definetly look at him with disguist


Hi Maro321

How long have you been in Egypt? There are many things Islam forbids and yet happen all the time in this country so I think the fact that there is a Muslim majority is completely irrelevant.


----------



## gerhardme1954

It is mostly as described above. Tell them loudly to buss off. Now and again however, it gets ugly. A young Egyptian on a bicycle rode past my wife in Rd 254, outside the little swiss place, and deliberatley grabbed her breast, before peddling off. This was an extremely embarrasing situation, my wife felt that her most intemate privacy had been violated. I remember how I felt, arriving about 5 minutes after it happened. Had I arrived in time to do something about it, I was so enraged and I think I would have killed him with my bare hands. So, be careful. It may not happen every day, but it did happen.


----------



## aykalam

gerhardme1954 said:


> It is mostly as described above. Tell them loudly to buss off. Now and again however, it gets ugly. A young Egyptian on a bicycle rode past my wife in Rd 254, outside the little swiss place, and deliberatley grabbed her breast, before peddling off. This was an extremely embarrasing situation, my wife felt that her most intemate privacy had been violated. I remember how I felt, arriving about 5 minutes after it happened. Had I arrived in time to do something about it, I was so enraged and I think I would have killed him with my bare hands. So, be careful. It may not happen every day, but it did happen.


So sorry to hear about your experience, specially upsetting for your wife of course. I have to say the harassment I have experienced has never been physical but that is probably because there are security guys in Rehab so it would be difficult for harassers to get away with it. Having said that, the staring and hissing is constant everywhere and security guys can be just as bad: I once confronted them here after being stared at by a couple of them. :boxing:


----------

